
Social media hate crimes could lead to six years in jail - EGreg
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/social-media-hate-crimes-could-lead-to-six-years-in-jail-8x6wwzmn3
======
huffmsa
"want to read more? Give us your name and email address, because we can't
harvest it by default anymore."

Once a place of perpetual conflict, the continent has become a fucking hugbox.

~~~
huffmsa
On a more serious note, how can you both punish anti-religious speech (READ:
anti-muslim speech) and also punish andti-progressive speech?

It's probably not the Lutheran's espousing transphobia.

